# overnite mooring the baths



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

baths moorings are for daytime only. where is the nearest overnight anchorage or mooring. devils bay?


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

either up or down the coast, really. There is a marina on Virgin Gorda and down below you can anchor on Cooper island (though we did once and really didn't like the anchorage). On the other hand, a straight run from Marina Cay is pretty short, so there isn't much point looking for something closer. Bitter End isn't too far either.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I would suggest heading up to North Sound on virgin gorda and taking a mooring at the bitter end or by the old Pusser's. Both are easily do-able after a few hours at the baths and it is my favorite place in the BVI's.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

There are some mooring balls outside of the VIrgin Gorda Yacht harbour as well, plus you could find some anchoring there as well. You could run across to either Marina Cay or Trellis Bay to pick up mooring balls.


----------

